# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتب بصيغة وورد

## موسى البسيط

الى القائمين على هذا المنتدى نشكركم على الجهد الذي تبذلونه .
طلبي الحار انني احتاج لهذه الكتب المضغوطة بصيغة بي دي اف ان تكون مضغوطة بصيغة الوورد ولكم مني جزي الشكر

----------

